# Essential Folding Stickies



## dustyshiv (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys,

In our folding sticky section we do not have tutorials to setup GPU3 clients, GPU2/GPU3(folding on same rig) clients or the Bigadv client. Everybody is not tech savy and I myself comeback to these tutorials. But when I was settin up my GPU2/GPU3 client the other day, I had to keyword search on the forums and I am ashamed to say that I had to find the info from OCN via google.

If we have these stickies, we could easily link our new members to these. This also reduces the no. of repeated posts asking the same questions "How do i set up bigadv client", "what flags should i use?"

I am willing to help out on writing these. Callin out the top folders/volunteers to lend in a helping hand.

Its all for the team and to make it easier for everybody.....considerin the fact that folding is not as simple as WCG to setup.

What do u guys think??

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## PhysXerror (Dec 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea dusty, Although i myself am not 'folding savy' enough to help write them


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

It just needs to be updated with the specific tutorials that you've mentioned. I can do one for the -bigadv so stay tuned for that one.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe a tutorial for FAH GPU Tracker V2 would be a good idea as well, as it covers most clients.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 26, 2010)

Since I have done the GPU2/GPU3 combo, lemme do tht!!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2010)

-bigadv tutorial added. 

 Folding Essentials/Tutorials


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 26, 2010)

GPU2/GPU3 Combo tutorial added. Please let me know if anything needs to be added for more clarity.


----------

